# Crawlspace vent in new vinyl siding



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Stubby, 
the big box stores only carry the bare minimum of accessory items to go with things like siding that you should be buying from a siding supply house. The siding warehouses usually stock vinyl vents that have a built in J-channel that are normally used for gable end vents. You should be able to buy small ones but probably not as small as your old ones. Google siding vents and you probably be able to buy them online if you don't have a local supplier.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

go to a siding distributer ask for a mid-america foundation master,they will probably have to order them for you

or you could use small gable vents 

or it may actually be better to seal them up


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check the wire size and thickness if substituting other vents not intended for that purpose. Some keep critters out (1/4" hardware cloth), and some don't (screen door screening). Check with your local Building Department before you close them up.... Required open in my area. Other areas vent Radon gas, and require mechanical air changes, perimeter wall insulation, etc., if going to a closed crawlspace from a vented one.
This is why you have vents there now, the builder had to meet Code: http://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/RE_06_64_07.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The only reason I'm looking to maintain the ventilation is because of condensation in hot humid summer weather otherwise I would close off the vents. I'll try to hit a siding supply house and order the right vent.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the vents are probably bringing in more humidity than they are exhausting

thanks Gary,forgot about the makeup air issue:wallbash:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem.... I can honestly say, it only gets worse as you get older.....

Radon map: http://energy.cr.usgs.gov/radon/rnus.html 


The bad: http://dirt-crawl-spaces.com/crawlspace-venting.html

The ugly: http://dirt-crawl-spaces.com/crawlspace-insulation.html

The good: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/


Be safe, Gary


----------

